# Neewer TT560 as master?



## photopig (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm a newb with flash photography -- I was given a canon 430exii and a Neewer tt560 along with some cowboy studios remote transmitters/receivers. I can figure out how to trigger both of the speedlites off camera when hooked up to the transmitter on my camera, but what I cant quite figure out is how the heck is the Neewer speedlite used as a master? Can it even trigger the canon 430exii (acting as slave) or can the master/slave function only work with other Neewer tt560 models?

I'm completely confused. Any help would be greatly appreciated --I have been scouring the internet as the manual that comes with the neewer speedlite is pretty lame.


----------



## mrzero (Jul 17, 2013)

Going off the Amazon description, this flash can't act as a master flash. The M mode is for "manual." It is not E-TTL capable, either.


----------

